
Matrioshka brain - bmaeser
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Matrioshka_brain
======
JoeAltmaier
Huge brains would have no real advantage over microscopic brains. Computers
get every advantage from being smaller. Why would it be different for this?

------
itg
Why do people do this? Just link to some random wikipedia page.

